# iPhone and MyLink..



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My guess is the phone is detecting that you are in a moving vehicle (MyLink has special iPhone handling code) and turning off the text messaging alerts to help prevent texting (reading or sending) while driving. Phone calls are transferred to the car for handling via the voice system in the car.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

It mutes it even if I am in Park or just using the acc with the radio on and the vehicle not even running.. Also Bluetooth is not connected and doesn't matter if it is or not phone will not notify me of messages, emails, or notifications but it will still ring for a phone call.. I do work at a Cadillac dealership and I have gotten in an ATS, XTS, CTS-V and my phone will work in there.. Also Cadillac gives you a special cord that plugs into the charging part of your phone that connects into the USB and aux at the same time I have tried it with this and it still does not work..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zavier (Jul 7, 2013)

I have an android phone and my texts notice doesn't go off either when in the car. But voice command doesn't work either. When I ask it to call a number, it starts to call but then gives me an error message instead of connecting the call. Tries different settings and nothing changes. Kind of negates the hands free feature... if I place the call from the phone then the car picks it up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi WhiteAndBright

Here is the number to our Infotainment Specialists. They should be able to answer this question for you and walk you through a setting change if that is the case. 

Infotainment Specialists
855-478-7767
Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST Seven days a week

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi WhiteAndBright
> 
> Here is the number to our Infotainment Specialists. They should be able to answer this question for you and walk you through a setting change if that is the case.
> 
> ...


I called and got told nope there is nothing you can do it's the apple programming and then they said is there anything else I can help with and I said no it's just this one problem and they said on well have a great day and hung up.. Smh..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Basically told me tough **** not my problem goodbye.. Seems that the customer care call lines are just as bad as getting help in the service depts.. Smh..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Same issues but it works at random and only when using XM or USB music. The iFail error rate is less if you delete all aps in the background and plug it in before you even put the key in to start your car. iPhone 4s with a brand new cord from the apple store 2 weeks ago. I can only imagine how the new phone or iOS 7 will be.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Quick question I have a 12 LTZ and have the MyLink w/ Nav I also have an iPhone 4S.. My question is that when I plug my phone into the charger that is plugged into the USB in the center console and I get a text message my phone will not beep at me the only time that my phone will go off is if someone calls me.. It's almost like when I plug it in my phone is put on silent.. I have checked and double checked and my phone is NOT on silent all ringer are up and on.. It will work fine all day everyday but when I get in the car an put it on the charger it goes quite then take it off the charger and goes back to normal.. Please help it is driving me crazy..


My ECO and iPhone 4S have the same "feature". Once the USB cable is attached, nothing plays through the iPhone speaker. Usually I am using the cigarette lighter for power and a bluetooth connection--which gives the same result (only notified when the iPhone rings) unless I have the bluetooth audio selected as the source on the MyLink.

Sorry that I don't have a solution...just confirming the behavior.

Mike


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi WhiteandBright

Have you been able to get this Infotainment issue sorted out? If not I would like to call for you. Could you send me a private message with your VIN and an explanation of what issue you are currently having. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

